# Spray Guns for Acid Cat



## Unib (3 Oct 2012)

I think I'm in the market for a new spray gun as my old one's just getting a bit, well, old. I was looking at the Devilbiss SLG-610 which you can get for about 50-60 quid, but I was wondering – is there a benefit to spending more; what do you get with a fancier gun, and would it be wasted on acid cat mdf spraying? There are also plenty of guns around on Ebay for 10-20 quid - are they generally not worth bothering with? 

I've only got a small compressor so I can't move great quantities of lacquer at a time, but I don't spay anything too huge so I don't find it too much of a problem. Not sure if this effects things gun wise.

Any thoughts would be most welcome.


----------



## mailee (3 Oct 2012)

I use the Bergen guns from e-bay for spraying acid cat. They are about £30-£40 and are HVLP gravity fed. They also operate on a low CFM of about 3 but still need a large cylinder compressor to avoid running out of air. HTH. :wink:


----------



## Dibs-h (3 Oct 2012)

With a small compressor - any gun will struggle. Most guns require large'ish CFM from any compressor. You'd be better off getting a HVLP turbine setup. This one is popular,

earlex-pro-hv-5000-the-result-t63340.html

I don't see why it wouldn't do A\C lacquer. I would have proper extraction and an air fed mask (if it was me).

Dibs


----------



## sometimewoodworker (4 Oct 2012)

Unib":v1el86da said:


> I think I'm in the market for a new spray gun as my old one's just getting a bit, well, old. I was looking at the Devilbiss SLG-610 which you can get for about 50-60 quid, but I was wondering – is there a benefit to spending more; what do you get with a fancier gun, and would it be wasted on acid cat mdf spraying? There are also plenty of guns around on Ebay for 10-20 quid - are they generally not worth bothering with?
> 
> I've only got a small compressor so I can't move great quantities of lacquer at a time, but I don't spay anything too huge so I don't find it too much of a problem. Not sure if this effects things gun wise.
> 
> Any thoughts would be most welcome.


I've just started using a CAT FE-Line gun and it is so much better than my other ones. For sure it's not cheap, over $200, for me the difference is chalk and cheese. For some jobs I still use the other guns. It needs less than 6CFM.

Before I got it I wasn't confident that it was worth the money. If I new then what I know now I would have bought it sooner. 

However the cheaper guns still work and the finish is still better than brushing so for shellac primer they are the ones I use. For that I use an Awata with a side mounted cup that swivels through 360deg. I don't have and would not want a fixed gravity feed for furniture. It may well be good for automotive use but it's not flexible enough for furniture.


----------



## Unib (6 Oct 2012)

Sorry for the slow response to your replies - been out and about, but thank you for the input. 

The Earlex looks good for the money but I think I'd rather have the flexiblity of a compressor as I also use it for other air tools - and I don't want to add more machines to a workshop where space is always in demand. I think what I will actually do is upgrade the compressor to a 100lt unit at some point. 

Thanks for the recommendation of the Bergen gun _mailee_ - sounds quite reasonable. 

_sometimewoodworker_ - The CAT FE-Line gun sounds ineresting, I can't find any reference to such a thing though - any links you could share with me?


----------



## Sgian Dubh (6 Oct 2012)

Unib":238xj73l said:


> The CAT FE-Line gun sounds ineresting, I can't find any reference to such a thing though - any links you could share with me?


I suspect he was refering to this brand. http://www.spraycat.com/hvlp.html Slainte.


----------



## Unib (7 Oct 2012)

A-ha - I see, thanks for the link, I see the FE-Line in there. Sexy spray guns!


----------



## sometimewoodworker (7 Oct 2012)

Sgian Dubh":2r6vd4q3 said:


> Unib":2r6vd4q3 said:
> 
> 
> > The CAT FE-Line gun sounds ineresting, I can't find any reference to such a thing though - any links you could share with me?
> ...


That maker but in fact I got my gun from http://www.spraygunworld.com/products/CAT/CATPack/PressurePacks/CPR Feline Wood.html

The setup I got was the CAT CPR-FE kit. It comes with a LVHP cap and a convention one "CPR" in their catalog. It also comes with three different cap and nozzles setups 0.8 1.3 and 1.7. As far as I can remember because unfortunately it's in Thailand and I'm in Japan. I've only use the 0.8 for everything that I've needed to do till now. 

The reason I got this gun, is because it's a pressure gun. And my other guns are siphon fed. And I was having difficulty with my waterborne polyurethane finish. The problem was that they would spray for a while but they would clog up very easily. With the pressure gun it works beautifully and I have had no problems at all like this. I haven't used the 1.7 setup yet but I think that it will deal with the thickest paint that I'm likely to want to spray and that would be undercoating for metal which is a very thick paint.


----------



## Unib (9 Oct 2012)

Hey, thanks for the link and the further info about the gun. It really does look good and I s'pose not obscenely expensive!


----------

